# Diamondtropin Gh



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anyone used this before?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

@Clubber Lang is using it atm I think


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Has anyone used this before?


yeah theyre fine mate.

i got a free box of source to try, i used 2x vials then had to stop as it was drying out my knee, have and had issues with tendons in it and GH makes it worse. I wasnt going to risk drying it out again and injury so pasted the remaining 8x vials onto two mates. Both have used and say they like them. Sense of well being and sleep has lifted and improved loads. One mate didnt get the CTS i got from it, but the other, a bricky, said it tried his finger joints out like it did me.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Where does it come from, looks bit very underground and low quality for something listed as pharma..


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I used two boxes wirh good results


----------



## aaronrispin (Mar 25, 2013)

Probably found it under a 'stone' or a 'rock'


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah theyre fine mate.
> 
> i got a free box of source to try, i used 2x vials then had to stop as it was drying out my knee, have and had issues with tendons in it and GH makes it worse. I wasnt going to risk drying it out again and injury so pasted the remaining 8x vials onto two mates. Both have used and say they like them. Sense of well being and sleep has lifted and improved loads. One mate didnt get the CTS i got from it, but the other, a bricky, said it tried his finger joints out like it did me.


Like this i can get these from my source quite cheap  !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Its a scandinavian UGL actually but the quality is pharma no doubt have a ton of mates on it as its very popular over here their AAS as well as their fatburner coctail and gh.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Run it a few times not had any complaintes


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Its obviously a fake Diamondtropin. Looks nothing like the original one. No clue on the quality of the original one although but certainly this is not "real".


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> Its obviously a fake Diamondtropin. Looks nothing like the original one. No clue on the quality of the original one although but certainly this is not "real".


How Come how does the original look then ? Looks like it to me


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

SvenPowerH said:


> Its obviously a fake Diamondtropin. Looks nothing like the original one. No clue on the quality of the original one although but certainly this is not "real".


never knew there was an 'original' diamondtropin. Just sounds like a word pulled out the air for a generic name ha.

what does the original look like?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> Its a scandinavian UGL actually but the quality is pharma no doubt have a ton of mates on it as its very popular over here their AAS as well as their fatburner coctail and gh.


i highly doubt it is Pharma quality being a UGL product, lots of UGL GH works well but not pharma quality.....


----------



## craze666 (Dec 28, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> How Come how does the original look then ? Looks like it to me



View attachment 163202


----------



## LIGHTWEIGHT BAB (Sep 4, 2010)

Is anyone getting on ok with this gh??


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

LIGHTWEIGHT BAB said:


> Is anyone getting on ok with this gh??


Just ordered some from a trusted source


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got 100iu to give a try. First time using GH so don't really know what to excpect but hoping for good things. Running on a cut with ttm


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't stay awake on this stuff. I'm tired all the time. Jabs leave a slight discomfort.


----------

